# This horse came at me while lunging



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

What did you do in response? He charged you and you gave him a second opportunity to do it again? This is a very dangerous situation and is not likely to turn out well.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Depending how aggressive the horse will get. I would have a whip I usually use my lunge whip. 

When they paw at me or come towards me (depending how close they are) I would stay in place or take a step torwards them and give them a good hit to the chest or shoulder.

I have a horse who charged towards me (though not aggressively) and after doing this a few times he learnt it was easier to stay out then to come into me unwelcomed and get a good hard wack.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Your personal space is the most important thing. I never tolerate a horse coming at me on the lunge line or striking at me. I agree with the above poster. Carry a lunge whip with you. He comes near you again step towards him, say "no" in a growly voice. If he doesnt back off, smack him on the chest with the whip. It sounds like hes trying to see if he can intimidate you into letting him out of work. Hes probably mostly bark though. A couple good smacks and he should start behaving better for you.good luck! I hope this helps


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

apachewhitesox said:


> Depending how aggressive the horse will get. I would have a whip I usually use my lunge whip.
> 
> When they paw at me or come towards me (depending how close they are) I would stay in place or take a step torwards them and give them a good hit to the chest or shoulder.
> 
> I have a horse who charged towards me (though not aggressively) and after doing this a few times he learnt it was easier to stay out then to come into me unwelcomed and get a good hard wack.


 I had tried that with a horse and he struck at me every time I struck him. It was a horse on loan with my friend and I thought he was dangerous and she would get hurt. She finally sent him packing when he went crazy riding him in the round pen. I know another lady that was killed lunging a horse that either struck or kicked her.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> I had tried that with a horse and he struck at me every time I struck him. It was a horse on loan with my friend and I thought he was dangerous and she would get hurt. She finally sent him packing when he went crazy riding him in the round pen. I know another lady that was killed lunging a horse that either struck or kicked her.


I'm no professional but that is why I said it depends on how aggressive the horse is. I wouldn't do it with a horse that is 'crazy' or over agressive. If its too bad I wouldn't want anything to do with the horse. I just also know horses that appear agressive like this but back down the moment you put them in their place.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

My horse did this and i whiped close to him and hes never charged me again he likes to stand there and pin his ears with ihs head up and complian about working but in the end i win and he gets a workout, but i work mine in a round pen.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If you cannot make the horse believe you have the power to kill him (for a split second), then you can't deal with an aggressive horse like that. I have been with one horse like that, and within seconds both he knew and I knew that I could NOT make him believe my authority, so I knew the only safe thing to do was get out of the pen and leave him to the more experience person.


----------



## alexislauzon (Mar 7, 2012)

reading all these responses, i guess it really does depend on how aggressive the horse really is. for me, when i deal with horses, i only put at much pressure on him as he/she does to me. don't go beyond the limits that he's set <-- if that makes any sense. 
my horse has done this many times in the past when i first got him. i always have my carrot stick with me when i lunge him and as soon as he charged at me i'd raise my stick and firmly swing the rope over top of his bum and send him back out to whatever gait he was in. if he ever cut in on me i'd swing the rope over his withers or use the other end and tap his withers with it until he gives in.
timing is important too, pressure and release.

hope this helped, and good luck!

OH! and also, never let that horse get away with it. EVER! end on a good note. but make sure he knows what was done.. was wrong.


----------



## tierneylove09 (Mar 4, 2012)

I had a whip with me and did hit him in the chest. yet every time I would go to get him going again he would act all angry again. I've lunged him numerous times in the past with little to no trouble. But today was something totally different


----------



## alexislauzon (Mar 7, 2012)

hmm.. that's one of those times where you wish that someone that knew what to do was there! i've had them before, and im sure there are many more to come! ahah! anyways, is it possible he was miss treated by someone prior, or he is hurt / uncomfortable? sometimes horses test us, maybe that's what this horse was doing. 

wish i could help more


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

This horse has been 'pecked on' instead of 'effectively' mannered.

When you wave a carrot stick (Ug!) or a whip at a horse or you just peck at them and do not make him think that this aggression was the worst idea of his life, you embolden one and make him mean.

Every viscous horse I have encountered (with the exception of one) had been pecked on -- mostly with a whip. EVERY aggressive Arabian I have encountered was made that way by being pecked at and swatted with a whip. [I watched one chase a handler completely out of a show-ring
in a large halter class -- at Scottsdale -- no less.

This is one of the few times I prefer a chain over a horse's nose and I will jerk it hard enough to hurt, jerk it several times if need be until the horse backs away from me KNOWING that this was a very bad idea. I would not quit until he calmly and willingly backed up as far as I wanted him to -- we're talking 50 or 60 feet or more.

Make a horse think you are going to kill him and them leave him alone --- quit pecking at him. You need to be the horse in the pasture that literally eats a hunk out of his hide and runs backward kicking at him. 

If you are not willing to do that, don't mess with this horse because he will get you down and could injure you seriously or kill you.


----------



## tierneylove09 (Mar 4, 2012)

Cherie said:


> This is one of the few times I prefer a chain over a horse's nose and I will jerk it hard enough to hurt, jerk it several times if need be until the horse backs away from me KNOWING that this was a very bad idea.


What's funny is this IS the first time I'd lunged him without a chain lunge line attached. That didn't even dawn on me that I was using a different lead. That very well could have been what triggered it that he thought I couldn't do anything to him.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Not having a chain may have 'triggered' it, but if it did, it means that he has not been effectively trained with a chain, either. It means that he has just been 'pecked at' with a chain, too.

If you have to get after a horse more than 2 or 3 times FOR ANYTHING, you are not getting after him effectively.


----------



## tierneylove09 (Mar 4, 2012)

That makes sense, thanks a lot!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

If you normally use a chain, how do you ask him to change directions? Stop and readjust the chain every time?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Agree with Cherie-as usual :wink:. Don't nag. Say it like you mean it. And, btw, for those who cluck/kiss all the time-that, too is nagging. (pecking)


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't know if you have a round pen or not...but before I ever put a horse on the line I work them at liberty in the round pen.. I worked with a TWH last summer that was a serious charger. She charged anyone who came into "*her* pasture"...including 4 wheelers and the owners little girl while riding her pony. She had learned by people retreating and leaving her quickly that this behavior was a very efficient way of ridding her of pesky humans. 

Since your horse has just decided to pull out this weapon you are at a very IMPORTANT stage in nipping this in the bud. If you do NOT handle this correctly the horse will go straight towards this nastiness every time it wants to get out of being handled. So be warned you need to do this quickly and effectively or you too will have a "little monster" coming after you all the time. 

I have worked with lots and lots of horses. A find being charged to be my least favorite experience...and the only word to describe it is eerie...so I sympathize. You need to stand your ground and don't move one foot away from this animal and take your whip and come down as hard as you can against this animal...IF it comes at you...you need to get it moving away from you and then run, run. run it and make it work and you stay still...don't let it move you. It is kinda like a game of chicken with them...they want to move you. If you move away they win and they are more powerful than you...they are boss. You move that horses feet, cut it off and switch it's direction turning it INTO the fence...do not let it face you. I refused to let the TWH face me for several free lunge sessions until I felt like she got the idea that charging me was a bad idea. Then I gave her "redemptive" opportunity to see if she could handle it...and she had learned her lesson...work resumed as normal. 

If you feel like the thought of having a showdown at the OK Coral is too much for you or you may not be able to get this out of her. Get someone who can. If you do as Cherie said "peck" at her and she continually comes out the winner you are only "reinforcing" the behavior. Good Luck!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I used to do that in the round pen too-until I had one go nuts-literally....ran faster and faster, and jumped out! Got his legs tangled in the gate, bent the gate all up, but was essentially unhurt. Has made me pretty leary of doing that again tho-it is a totally helpless feeling.

And, herdbound-Cherie did not say to peck at the horse. Just want to make that clear. She said that what the OP is currently doing can be perceived as pecking by the horse.


----------



## tierneylove09 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks a bunch! I just needed to know how to go about getting him to stop. I've worked with a lot of horses and never been in this situation. Yay for learning experiences! haha


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> I used to do that in the round pen too-until I had one go nuts-literally....ran faster and faster, and jumped out! Got his legs tangled in the gate, bent the gate all up, but was essentially unhurt. Has made me pretty leary of doing that again tho-it is a totally helpless feeling.
> 
> And, herdbound-Cherie did not say to peck at the horse. Just want to make that clear. She said that what the OP is currently doing can be perceived as pecking by the horse.


 
NO, she meant if you what Cherie calls "pecking" at the horse, then it is true that you are making the horse worse. meaning , don't do that.

She is in agreement with Cherie's advice.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

tinyliny said:


> NO, she meant if you what Cherie calls "pecking" at the horse, then it is true that you are making the horse worse. meaning , don't do that.
> 
> She is in agreement with Cherie's advice.


OK-I thought so, but it could be taken either way. I actually was hoping she would clarify so that we were sure of the intent, since we are really just guessing.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> I used to do that in the round pen too-until I had one go nuts-literally....ran faster and faster, and jumped out! Got his legs tangled in the gate, bent the gate all up, but was essentially unhurt. Has made me pretty leary of doing that again tho-it is a totally helpless feeling.
> 
> And, herdbound-Cherie did not say to peck at the horse. Just want to make that clear. She said that what the OP is currently doing can be perceived as pecking by the horse.


I know she said that the horse had been pecked not corrected. I liked Cherie's comment  agreed 100%...I thought I said that in my comment...I was saying for the owner NOT to peck at it...like Cherie had suggested stop pecking at it and handle it once and for all.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Very good advice above. HOWEVER, Our words don't mean much bc we can't see exactly what your horse is doing and how strong is your reponse to it. I suggest you get some help. Then, I would think long and hard about replacing this horse.
I just HAD to watch CA's show on Tuesday bc he worked with an aggressive mare that had attacked a women and left her neck with a 3"x4" permanent scar and her ear had to be stitched where the mare had torn it away at the lobe. The owner looked to me as if she couldn't maintain CA's training.
As I said on my recent thread, "Picking a Good Temperment", I haven't had many horses _this_ aggressive. BUT, I've always recognized aggressiveness. My QH, Buster, came to me a little bit aggressive. EVERY DAY, when I feed him I ask him to move over both directions while he is eating. He isn't allowed to crowd me when I enter his stall with grain or hay either, and he backs on verbal command--didn't used to do that. I'm not riding or ground training him right now but I am re-establishing my authority over him 2x/every day. I often hand groom him under his belly, touching his shealth and around his butt WHILE HE IS EATING. If he pins his ears or swishes his tail I smack him and tell him, "No." 
IF you are not the boss of this horse she WILL get worse. You may/may not get hurt. Part of this is just dumb luck.
Again, get some help.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

If a horse came at me in a threatening manner then it would know in no uncertain terms that it was pointless! he would get a heck of a crack across his front legs with the whip last and then when he spun away he would get a couple more across his backside to emphasise that I meant business!


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

Foxhunter said:


> If a horse came at me in a threatening manner then it would know in no uncertain terms that it was pointless! he would get a heck of a crack across his front legs with the whip last and then when he spun away he would get a couple more across his backside to emphasise that I meant business!


I agree...my philosophy is whatever force the horse is coming at me with...I'm coming back at it. IF they behave themselves I treat them just like they treat me...fair and respectful. BUT if they want to disrespect me...I disrespect them right back. 

I got into a war with GuWaNi Pony boy's people about that once. Basicly they said that ANY horse could be trained without force. Ok some can. And some are disrespecting people to the point of being dangerous as the one mentioned in the thread. This horse is not going to listen to a dang thing from someone he feels is below him. He doesn't have too in horse sense. 

He will tolerate you BUT he will keep you in line with what he wants. By lighting his rear up in a way that disrespects him you will get something you don't have now...his attention. It is now in his best interest to listen to you...where as before he couldn't care less. You are just a pain in his butt by trying to make him work...he doesn't want to work and so he is scaring you...puffing himself up and threatening to harm you just like he would another horse who he didn't want telling him what to do when he wasn't in the mood to do it. Unfortunately you are much smaller than another horse and he will hurt you and he won't feel guilty about it at all. I am all for humane and ethical training...100%. I treat a horse firm and fair...but when it comes to dangerous animals...someone has to knock them off their pedestal. Do I expect someone who has no training in how to do this as safely as possible to do it...No...get someone who can nip this and be done with it.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

herdbound said:


> I know she said that the horse had been pecked not corrected. I liked Cherie's comment  agreed 100%...I thought I said that in my comment...I was saying for the owner NOT to peck at it...like Cherie had suggested stop pecking at it and handle it once and for all.


Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Cmurdock57 (Mar 2, 2012)

Cut the bottom of a grocery bag(so it doesn't fill with air) and tie it to the end of the whip so it makes noise.The string isn't even needed I have found, and anytime the horse starts to get lazy or in your situation comes at you wave the bag to startle him and point in the direction you want him to move. I have had to do this countless times and I can't even tell you how well it works. Good luck and stay safe


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Cmurdock57 said:


> Cut the bottom of a grocery bag(so it doesn't fill with air) and tie it to the end of the whip so it makes noise.The string isn't even needed I have found, and anytime the horse starts to get lazy or in your situation comes at you wave the bag to startle him and point in the direction you want him to move. I have had to do this countless times and I can't even tell you how well it works. Good luck and stay safe


If you want to try this, fine, but this is more for desensitizing, not for a horse who is aggressive. I would suggest you have a regular, ready to use whip in hand also.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Just for clarification for someone who might not understand the term "pecking"

Think of pecking as a kid tuning out mom speak (also referred to as nagging)..you know the type. Mom drones on and on, please pick up your room, please don't go outside as it is raining, be a good boy or girl...it is essentially the same as white noise just buzzing around the ears. Pecking at a horse: "C'Mon (insert horse's name here), that wasn't nice."

Horses hate being pecked at, just like little kids..it is an irritant and not an "order" or correction and they will react the same way as little kids..rebel and argue. 

What everyone is describing here is what others have called the Come to Jesus moment. Make the correction hard and make it definitive. Insert horse's name here.."you will NEVER do that to me again" as you are backing them into next week, yanking on a chain around the nose to get their attention etc. The idea, as was also stated, is that the horse believes you are the devil incarnate when he/she does something they shouldn't.

You want a "Yes Ma'am" not an "Aw mom do I have to" response.


----------

